# SKYPE!

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hallo Gentoo Freune,

ich hab set meinem meinem neeuen ASUS A8N-SLI board eine 7.1 AC`97 soundkarte von realtek, 

die hab ich auch in betrieb nehmen könen mit dem treiber :

"Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller" (im menuconfig)

 ein ALSA treiber,

jetzt hab ich im sound zo kleine "krazer" und fehler , die noch nie waren bei der soundkarte, das nervt und sollte woll net so sein , an was könte das liegen ??

noch zusätzlich zum soundproblem, hab ich noch eins ,skype weigert sich einfach, "problem with sound devices"  was kan ich da machen ?????

 danke schonmal auf hilfe zum voraus!  :Smile: 

MFG Blackburns_GentooLast edited by Blackburns_gentoo on Sun Apr 03, 2005 6:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Für Skype brauchst du a) einen Soundserver (arts, esound) oder b) dmix, um das fehlende HW-Mixing (Micro+Output) zu emulieren.

Das Klangproblem kann viele Ursachen haben (Alsa-/Kernelversion, zu starke PCM Verstärkung etc.), da hilft nur die "Trial and Error" Methode.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dmix, um das fehlende HW-Mixing (Micro+Output) zu emulieren. 
> 
> 

 

ich denke mal du meinst das hier, gehts mit diesem?   "dmix" giebts net im portage

```

*  x11-plugins/wmix [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 3.1-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 20 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ne.jp/asahi/linux/timecop/

      Description: Dockapp mixer for OSS or ALSA

      License:     GPL-2

```

MFG

     BlackBurn_Gentoo

----------

## zielscheibe

Nö,  :Smile: 

Dmix ist eine Funktion, die von Alsa nativ unterstützt wird. Einstellungen dazu müssen in der ".asoundrc" gemacht werden werden.

Ein paar HowTo's:

http://www.google.com/search?q=dmix+howto&sourceid=opera&num=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

naja, ich sah grat, das bei meiner ALSA AC`97 der sound troz emulator nicht überal läuft, system sound nicht, quake3 sound nicht, Americasarmy sound nicht und xine jetzt auch nicht..... das sint nur ein paar, wen ich mal später wider zu Wine Cedega come , kan ich mir gut vorstellen das dan dort der emulator auch net workt ... was kann ich tun? mus ich jetzt wirklich mein alten Soundblaster Live wider einbauen der selbst OSS is ???

oder giebts noch ne lösung ????

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

hm, ich habs jetzt aufgegeben meine AC`97 komplet zum laufen zu bringen. ich hab jetzt meine SoundBlaster Live! wieder drin,  die läuft auch wie si sollte, alerdings, hat skype noch ein problem seit ich"artsd" gemeregt hab. er startet  nach einer weile laden nicht und in der konsole siets so aus:

```

bash-2.05b$ skype

Running artsd found

Starting artsd wrapped skype

==========================================

bash-2.05b$

```

 was kan ich tun? 

MFG

    BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

um es kurz zu machen

```

artsdsp skype

```

läßt Skype laufen.  :Smile: 

/HTH

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> um es kurz zu machen
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ne, es läst genau gleich viel laufen, nämlich nix ...  :Sad: 

```

bash-2.05b$ skype

Running artsd found

Starting artsd wrapped skype

==========================================

bash-2.05b$ artsdsp skype

Running artsd found

Starting artsd wrapped skype

==========================================

bash-2.05b$

```

was könnte ich sonst tun??

MFG BlackBurns_Gentoo

[/quote]

----------

## WiredEd

Skype benutzt meines Wissens nach OSS. Du musst ALSA-OSS-Support im Kernel aktivieren. Danach sollte es klappen. Vergiss das mit dem artsdsp. Das ist nur eine Frickellösung.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

ich hab ja jetzt ne soundkarte die von sich aus OSS is aber das problem ist ja das nun mich dieses

```

artsdsp

```

 nicht mehr in ruhe läst, nun ich ich möchte mein skpe nur normal starten aber der will nun nicht mehr, seit diese program drauf is ...

MFG

    BlackBurns_Gentoo

[/code]

----------

## EliasP

Die Lösung wäre "artsdsp skype.bin" und nicht "artsdsp skype"

skype an sich ist nur ein Bash-Script, dass nach Sound-Daemons sucht und dann skype.bin mit einem dieser Sound-Daemons aufruft.

Das Script war für den Anfang ein Dirty-Hack von mir, sollte aber langsam mal ersetzt werden.

Falls jemand ne schönere Lösung kennt oder skype.com dazu bringt, aus Skype OpenSource zu machen und dann Support für Sound-Daemons implementiert, nur zu...  :Wink: )

Gruß

Elias P.

----------

